# Horn Ring Removal



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

How do I remove the horn ring off the steering wheel on my '64? I need to clean the horn contacts and don't want to damage the horn ring when I'm removing it.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure about the `64, but my `65 and others I've seen you just grab the big center section on the top and bottom and pull it straight up and off.


----------



## Al T (Mar 15, 2010)

Just took another look at it. The horn cap just pops off exposing the 3 screws holding on the horn ring on. I didn't notice that the last time I looked at it.

:cheers

Allan


----------

